# WOLFSGART 2013 ? Official Show Thread



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

*WOLFSGART 2013 – Official Show Thread*











*WOLFSGART 2013*

*It's once again that time for WOLFSGART, 
Vermont's Aircooled and Watercooled Volkswagen, Audi, Porsche and German Car Show. *

The Fourth Annual Wolfsgart 2013 festival is held in beautiful Burlington, Vermont
at the Champlain Valley Exposition in Essex Junction, July 26-28, 2013.
http://www.cvexpo.org/ 

*Open to all Aircooled, Watercooled, vintage, classic or late model Volkswagens and Porsches.* 

Camping ALL weekend long. Friday evening Free Barbeque at BagRiders Shop, OPEN TO ALL!!! 
*New this year:* Friday and Saturday NIGHT CRUISING! Saturday & Sunday there will be Live Music, Oompa Band, Raffles, German Food, Vermont & German Brew Tent, Car Events, The Famous Car Cruise (2 routes ~ slow or moderate) brought to you by *Green Mountain Aircooled,* Free Giveaways, Swap Meet and More Swap Meet (So Bring Your Junk), Great Vendors, & People's Choice Award. Judging will take place on Sunday. *Fun for the whole family !*










*Proceeds will be donated to The American Cancer Society & the young children at CAMP TA KUM TA.
We will be making a special cruise on Sunday after the show, for those interested, to deliver the donation to CAMP TA KUM TA.
http://www.takumta.org/
http://www.cancer.org/myacs/newengland/areahighlights/relays-in-vermont

*For more information:* Please visit our website www.wolfsgart.com or email us at inf[email protected]
We are constantly adding and updating information daily on the website.
"Like" us on Facebook https://www.facebook.com/wolfsgart​


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

ACHTUNG !!
New for 2013, we have opened up the WOLF-DEN to showcase the "WOLF-PACK", a collection of the 25 highest quality Aircooled and other German car builds (modified, custom, or most original) both classic and modern the Northeast has to show. 25 high quality Aircooled and other German cars, the elite class, the "ALPHA CLASS," are chosen out of 50 applicants that apply using our on-line application form. The fee for the WOLF-PACK/ALPHA CLASS is $35 for the weekend.

So, you think your car has what it takes to be part of the WOLF-PACK? And you feel that your car is an ALPHA CLASS level car? Well... let's see if you’ve got what it takes!

http://www.wolfsgart.com/showinfo/


----------



## vwgurl1985 (Jun 25, 2013)

:heart: the classes for Wolfsgart. Maybe my friend will win best girls car :laugh::laugh:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

vwgurl1985 said:


> :heart: the classes for Wolfsgart. Maybe my friend will win best girls car :laugh::laugh:


Your friend better bring it (ha) becuase the girls that have been here the past few years know whats up :thumbup:ic:


----------



## lOOkinforaDub (Mar 23, 2002)

What hotel is everyone staying at? Discounted rates?


----------



## yeabmx (Feb 8, 2011)

*WOLFSGART 2013 – Official Show Thread*

Camp out!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

lOOkinforaDub said:


> What hotel is everyone staying at? Discounted rates?


I believe everyone stays at the

Days Inn Colchester Burlington
124 College Parkway
Colchester, VT 05446 


last year they had discounted rates, im sure they will this year. But the party is at the camp grounds :thumbup::beer:ic:


----------



## WOLFSGART (Jul 23, 2010)

We have 3 official Hotels for WOLFSGART 2013.

For more info. please go to our Hotel page on our website site (the ones in red are discounted:
http://www.wolfsgart.com/hotels/


----------



## summit1986 (Jan 27, 2012)

Campgrounds for me too! Rain or shine (always hoping for shine), it's always a party.


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Ten days left to register for the Alpha Class!


----------



## inrustwetrust (Oct 20, 2008)

Ill be bringing my bone stock cc I just bought last week stuffed full of mk4 goodies 
(raceland ultimo coil overs, vw heritage rimes and tires, and some air cooled goodies)


----------



## blackblaze427 (Jul 11, 2010)

We won't be getting there til late Friday night, hopefully before 9, will we be all set for a campsite? Something I can do to pre-pay or pre-register? I've called a couple times and no one answered


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

blackblaze427 said:


> We won't be getting there til late Friday night, hopefully before 9, will we be all set for a campsite? Something I can do to pre-pay or pre-register? I've called a couple times and no one answered


Someone from the campsite will be on site until midnight :thumbup:


----------



## blackblaze427 (Jul 11, 2010)

Perfect!!! Thanks!


----------



## lOOkinforaDub (Mar 23, 2002)

There should be enough sites if you just show up right?


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

lOOkinforaDub said:


> There should be enough sites if you just show up right?


Yes, I would be impressed if we were able to fill the field. Think of a field the size of 2.5 football fields next to each other


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

En route


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

What a fun weekend. But to the bro-dude who thought it was cool to rev bang his stock IY 20th at 5am, could you kindly wait until regular people hours to even consider doing this :facepalm:


----------



## Rabbit Farmer (Sep 22, 2003)

Perhaps the cars need to be parked far away from the camping area next year.


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

Quick video I put together for Wolfsgart 2013... :thumbup:


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Cspence said:


> Quick video I put together for Wolfsgart 2013... :thumbup:


Video no workie


----------



## Cspence (Nov 23, 2008)

*WOLFSGART 2013 – Official Show Thread*

Was prolly still rendering...


Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


----------



## _Dirty_ (Sep 30, 2009)

Cspence said:


> Was prolly still rendering...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone: Short but not meant to be abrupt!


 It workie now! :thumbup:


----------



## vwbeauty (Sep 17, 2013)

It's look very great,it's very cool!


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

Any dates for 2014 yet? Hoping for this to be my first year actually making it to the show.


----------



## Plastik-Avenger (Feb 17, 2010)

thewhitsnpt said:


> Any dates for 2014 yet? Hoping for this to be my first year actually making it to the show.


Just announced on facebook. July 26th-28th.

IM SO EXCITED.


----------



## thewhitsnpt (Mar 20, 2002)

:thumbup: :beer:


----------

